# auf eine spannung eine aktion folgen lassen



## Papa_Bene (14 Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich möche realtiv einfach auf eine Spannung die von 0,1V bis 3,5V betragen kann eine Lampe betätigen.
Also die Lampe 1 soll leuchten wenn die Spannung zwischen z.B. 1,5V und 2,0V liegt, sonst soll Lampe 2 Leuchten.

Das ganze am besten bin günstigen Logikbausteinen oder so, also möglichst einfach und unkompliziert.

Wäre schon wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

DANKE!!


----------



## marlob (14 Februar 2011)

Suche mal bei google nach Schwellwertschalter bzw. Schmitt-Trigger.
Da solltest du mehr Infos finden


----------



## Papa_Bene (14 Februar 2011)

hmm
ja also ein Schwellwertschalter wär das ideale, hab grad gesucht, kennst du das was das so genau ist, und einstellbar?
Irgendwie find ich da nicht wirklich was.

Die Schaltung ist mir zu aufwendig, da ich quasi keine ahnung von E-Technik habe


----------



## Papa_Bene (15 Februar 2011)

Ich machs jetzt doch mit ner Moeller Easy700, und lass es dann gleich noch ein bisschen Umfangreicher werden.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!!


----------



## winnman (15 Februar 2011)

Welche Leistung haben deine Lampen?
Welche Leistung hat deine Spannung?

Folgendes könnte ich mir vorstellen:

mit 7805 5V Referenzspannung erzeugen, 

mit Spannungsteilern (mit Poti zum einstellen) deine Schaltschwelle festlegen.
mit OP deine Eingangsspannung mit deinem Schwellwert vergleichen.

fast schon fertig


----------



## simon.s (15 Februar 2011)

schau mal hier http://http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/slt/0411231.htm


----------



## Papa_Bene (16 Februar 2011)

*Lösung*

Hi,
ich habe gestern schon das Zeug für die Steuerung bestellt.
Easy 512-DC-R (6 DI 2AI / 4DO)
Easy 400-POW (24V / 1,25A)
Conrad Netzteilmodul (12V 150mA)

Ich beschreib nochmal kurz was ich vorhabe und wie ich vorhabe es zu lösen

Ich will:
Zwei Lüfter einschalten, die Strahlen 2 Massenwertsensoren an (um deren Prüfun geht es), also ist nur wichtig das die Lüfter immer den gleichen Massenstrom bringen, damit ich defekte Massenwertsensoren erkenne.

Es sollen drei Verschiedene Paarungen an Massenwertsensoren gestestet werden, die aber unabhängig voneinander arbeiten. Natürlich nicht gleichzitig, sondern immer nur ein Paar.

Über eine Rote und eine Grüne Lampe soll dan ausgegeben werden ob die Massenwertsensoren den erwartete Wert liefern oder nicht. ( Die Massenwertsensoren stellen ihre Messdaten in form einer Spannung von 0,1V - 3V dar)

Die Lösung: !!??
ein/aus Schalter startet die Anlage
3 wahltaster bestimmen welches Messwertpaar erwartet wird (Der Prüfer wählt also die Paarung aus die er Prüfen möchte)
Ein Taster für die Bestätigung (er lässt die Anlage auf den Punkt nach dem einschalten zurückspringen, und eine neue Prüfung kann beginnen)

Die Messwerte lese ich mit den beiden Analogeingägnen aus

Die Rote Lampe leuchtet solange der erwartete Messwert nicht erreicht wirt, die grüne wenn der Erwartete Messwert erreicht wird.

Also hätte ich meine Aus und Eingägne so belegt

Ein/Aus DI
Bestätigen DI
Wahl1 DI
Wahl2 DI
Wahl3 DI
MW1 AI
MW2 AI

Lampe ROT DO
Lampe GRÜN DO
Lüfter 1+2 DO
Versorgung 1+2 DO


Die Lampen und die Versorung (Versorung für die Messwertgeber laufen über 24V, die Lüfter über 12V) die Steuerung ist mit 4 Relais ausgestattet.

Jetzt soll der Prüfer das Rorhrpaar mit den beiden Massenwertgebern in die Anlage "Einbauen" Ein Lüfter ist fest an einem Rohr, der andere ist fest an der Anlage, und wir auf ein Rohrende gesteckt. Er schliest den Lüfter am Rohr an, dieser wird mit dem anderen Lüfter in Reihe geschaltet.
Die die Messwertgeber werden angeschlossen.
Der Prüfer wählt aus welches Rohr er eingelegt hat, und die Prüfung beginnt, die Lüfter laufen an, die Versorgungsspannung wird angelegt, und der Messwert wird ausgelesen. Dann vergleichen mit einem vorgegebenen wert, und je nach Ergebniss wir dann die Rote oder Grüne Lampe geschaltet. Anschließend drückt der Prüfer den Bestätigen Taster, und die Spannung von den Lüfter und den Messwertgebern fällt wieder ab.
Jetzt kann der Püfer eine neue Paarung einbauen.

Was haltet ihr davon, sollte doch klappen oder?


----------

